# FREE TO A LOVING HOME - E.Sussex



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

This advert is breaking my heart but I feel it needs to be done :crying::crying:. We have a gorgeous ratty boy called Jasper that we got when we already had 2 ratty boys. They got on fine and there wasn't ever much fighting apart from when establishing a pecking order, but it now appears that Jasper has been ousted and he looks so unhappy. He is about 5-6months old and is the rat in my avatar. He is still quite shy and needs someone that would be able to give him as much time as possible. He is gorgeous, has never bitten despite coming from a pet shop. 
Has anyone got the room in their heart for him? If so, let me know.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Does he really have to stay on his own? Have you thought about having him de-nutted, and either reintroducing him or getting him some girlies to live with? No rat really needs to be alone.... there is always a way to work around it


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

He is friendly and took to Gizzy and Elmo quickly, so I think her would be easy to introduce to another single rat. I just think that because he is younger and more energetic than the two other lazy boys, he gets left out. We haven't got the space to get another cage and more rats


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone want a furry baby?


----------



## lynntiffany (Mar 18, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Does he really have to stay on his own? Have you thought about having him de-nutted, and either reintroducing him or getting him some girlies to live with? No rat really needs to be alone.... there is always a way to work around it


I have read in several places that rats are social animals and NEED companions in order to be happy and healthy. I have just taken on a dumbo rat who has always been a lone rat, even though I have strongly advised to getting him (CHAD) companions...he now BITES (drawing blood) for no apparent reason !

I wonder if anyone knows if they get a taste for blood and therefore make it impossible to break this nasty habit? I am looking into getting another male (or two) as companions...any advice? I worry if I get a rat too young he will hurt or kill them? ANY KNOWLEGEABLE ADVICE URGENTLY REQUIRED PLEASE!!!!
lynntiffany:thumbup:


----------



## lynntiffany (Mar 18, 2010)

SassyH said:


> Anyone want a furry baby?


WHERE are you???? Are they Dumbo Rats????
I live here in Perth Scotland.....
lynntiffany:thumbup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

doesn't matter if they are dumbo or top eared rats there still the same the only thing different is there ear postioning.dumbo rats can come out of a top eared rat. there are no breeds of rat just varietys(colours)

if you were to get a friend for your existing rat its recommended you get 2 babies of the same sex because if your older rat is a lot older then when he dies there are still 2 left.

its advisable to get a second hand cage so that you can do slow intro's somewhere where the other rat has not been.
like the bed or the bath(not with water in)

signs of agression would be puffed up fur like a bog brush,rubbing himself along edges,hissing and biting the rump.all these signs aren't good.

there may be some pinning down and standing on hind legs face to face.
but this behaviour is to be expected.

your rat must be so depressed being all on his own.

try this web site its dedicated to rats with really helpful advice

Fancy Rats • Index page

hope this helps


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

lynntiffany said:


> WHERE are you???? Are they Dumbo Rats????
> I live here in Perth Scotland.....
> lynntiffany:thumbup:


I'm all the way down in East Sussex 
Yes, Jasper is a Dumbo rat


----------

